# DXPoints Notification - Overlay notifications for Twitch channel points



## DX_30 (Apr 26, 2021)

DX_30 submitted a new resource:

DXPoints Notification - Simple Channel Points Notification to your twitch channel



> View attachment 70466 View attachment 70468
> DXPoints Notification
> 
> This is a simple overlay that shows notifications for Twitch channel points rewards.​
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## gvaste (Apr 28, 2021)

This is a nice and simple plugin, you should add more configuration options at least for having a better experience and customization to this, very good btw, i will start using on my streams.

cheers!


----------



## DX_30 (Apr 28, 2021)

gvaste said:


> This is a nice and simple plugin, you should add more configuration options at least for having a better experience and customization to this, very good btw, i will start using on my streams.
> 
> cheers!


I'm very happy that you liked it.
I am working on adding these settings.

some of the functions I plan to add are these:

Settings screen to accommodate the options
Add a custom sound effect to notification
Option to override the default color by placing a single color for all rewards
Option to block notification of specific rewards
TTS(text to speech) reward
Have a reward that let your viewers play sound effects on your livestream
if you have any suggestion of functions that you would like to see please let me know
;D


----------



## AriG4M3R (Aug 14, 2021)

Freaking awesome!
I was about to create my own version of it, thanks.


----------



## JelleMees (Jan 4, 2022)

DX_30 said:


> I'm very happy that you liked it.
> I am working on adding these settings.
> 
> some of the functions I plan to add are these:
> ...



It has been almost a year since the launch. Are you still planning on releasing additional features?


----------



## Tonyturbo78 (Jan 4, 2022)

Not sure why it's not working, but after clicking the link in step 1 which takes you to logon to your Twitch account, the screen never loads, it just stays white.  Any idea why that is?


----------



## DX_30 (Jan 9, 2022)

Tonyturbo78 said:


> Not sure why it's not working, but after clicking the link in step 1 which takes you to logon to your Twitch account, the screen never loads, it just stays white.  Any idea why that is?


if you have an empty screen it means that everything is ok
just take this generated link of this empty screen and put it in your OBS and everything will work


----------



## DX_30 (Jan 9, 2022)

JelleMees said:


> It has been almost a year since the launch. Are you still planning on releasing additional features?


This year was difficult for me, and yes I still planing to add these features.


----------



## windhere (Mar 24, 2022)

DX_30 said:


> This year was difficult for me, and yes I still planing to add these features.



Take your time! Yourself should always come first


----------

